# Ela é meio Raimunda: feia de cara mas boa de bunda



## lyruca

_cual es la traducción literal al español de "Ela é meio Raimunda: feia de cara mas boa de bunda"?_
_kisses_


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

lyruca said:


> _cual es la traducción literal al español de "Ela é meio Raimunda: feia de cara mas boa de bunda"?_
> _kisses_


 
¡Ay! ¿dónde usted escuchó eso? hehehehe está muy gracioso, eso es una frase como para hacer rima, en realidad la palabra Raimunda no debe tener un significado en sí, bueno explicando mejor, no debe ser una joya palabra... Yo nunca le hallé traducción.

Eso iría así. Ella es medio R...: fea de cara pero buena de...

Esa polabra ahí, en la barra de traducción se explica muy clarito, salen varios sinónimos, usted escoja la adecuada. Aunque, muchas de estas rimas hechas por los adolescentes (creo yo que en la gran mayoria de los casos), traducidas al español no riman. 

Lyruca, no te puedo ayudar más, ya que de verdad la traducción de Raimunda no me parece que tenga lugar en el castellano formal, tal vez en el informal haya algo, claro que respectivamente atendiendo a los regionalismos de cada nación.


----------



## Lullaby_

La traducción literal sería:
"Ella es medio Raimunda: fea de cara, pero con un buen culo".

Aquí no tenemos ninguna frase que venga a decir lo mismo...!que yo sepa!


----------



## Outsider

Desafortunadamente, no es fácil encontrar un nombre de mujer que rime con "culo".


----------



## Vanda

A lyruca tirou essa frase dessa resposta do Faranji a uma pergunta dela
sobre a ley do tordo. Claro, frase de machista! Ahem, não estou dizendo que o Faranji o é, não me entendam mal, quero dizer que é frase de machista brasileiro.
O uso do nome Raimunda é apenas para rimar com bunda.


----------



## Lullaby_

Pois....
Eu estava a pensar num nome espanhol para rimar com culo ou derivados mas não temos... ou não fazo ideia!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Lullaby_ said:


> Pois....
> Eu estava a pensar num nome espanhol para rimar com culo ou derivados mas não temos... ou não fazo ideia!


 
 É difícil sim, es coisa de pensar bem fazer idéia mesmo, pois temos sim, a nossa língua tal como a portuguesa é muito rica, só que para referir-se à mulheres teriam que procurar una frase feminina que termine com "ulo",e a palavra c... não é feninina, ou seja ainda mais difícil, para isso então usaria-se "nalga" hehehehe e se achariam varias coisas sem ter que recurrer a regionalismos, coisas inventadas, palavões...

Cumpriementos.


----------



## cabista

Sé que esa es una discusión vieja, pero al leerla no puedo no hacer un pequeño comentario: Estefanía, Raimunda es un nombre de mujer, no tiene traducción. Eso independe de lo formal o de lo informal, o incluso de ser algo regional o no. 

Saludos!



Estefanía Perdomo said:


> ¡Ay! ¿dónde usted escuchó eso? hehehehe está muy gracioso, eso es una frase como para hacer rima, en realidad la palabra Raimunda no debe tener un significado en sí, bueno explicando mejor, no debe ser una joya palabra... Yo nunca le hallé traducción.
> 
> Lyruca, no te puedo ayudar más, ya que de verdad la traducción de Raimunda no me parece que tenga lugar en el castellano formal, tal vez en el informal haya algo, claro que respectivamente atendiendo a los regionalismos de cada nación.


----------



## Mangato

Algo parecido: ella (o él) es de la calidad del tordo
la cara flaca y el c.... gordo

Los puntos en atención a las amigas hispanas. Aquí esa palabra no tiene la  connotación grosera que tiene en Sudamérica, lo mismo que bunda tampoco la tiene en Brasil.

                            MG​


----------



## elizabeth_b

Temos um refrão meio parecido que diz *"Tienes cuerpo de tentación y cara de arrepentimiento".* Não rima mais é a mesma ideia.   Só não se refere á bunda e fala do corpo todo.


----------



## Tomby

Leiam neste blog: "Um Meme...Inusitado"
TT


----------



## Fluteroo

Si hay algo que ABUNDA, es la mediocridad, habiendo tanto tesoro en la lengua portuguesa digno de ser traducido...                              Feiticeira faz de mim, um instrumento de teu prazer e de tua glória       Fêmea de ângulos agressivos, desperadamente fértil


----------



## lyruca

FLUTEROO aqui cada uno traduce o pide traducir lo que le da la gana así que si no te gusta, como se dice en España,"ajo y agua".
(Por cierto,es una expresión preciosa si quieres traducirla al portugués, "ajo y agua"= a joderse y aguantarse)

besos


----------



## diotime

elizabeth_b said:


> Temos um refrão meio parecido que diz *"Tienes cuerpo de tentación y cara de arrepentimiento".* Não rima mais é a mesma ideia.   Só não se refere á bunda e fala do corpo todo.



Me parece una posibilidad de traducción buena. Si se le quiere dar un tono más coloquial/moderno, y también más ordinario, en España también se habla de que la persona en cuestión es "una gamba/gambita: le quitas la cabeza y te comes el resto".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A frase é realmente machista, mas "pegou" de tal maneira no Brasil inteiro, que basta dizer: "essa é a própria Raimunda" para qualquer um entender.


----------



## luscofusco

Em Portugal diz_se uma coisa parecida, mas numa situação um pouco diferente: "por trás liceu, pela frente museu"


----------



## Mangato

En aguna ocasion oí decir

_*Tomasa, cuerpo de gloria y cara de pasa*_


----------



## Jenisa

Hola!

En mi pais decimos: ella es Federica, fea pero rica. Aquí lo "rica" se refiere a que tiene muy buen cuerpo.


----------



## Vanda

E que país seria, Jenisa?!


----------



## Jenisa

En Nicaragua, Vanda.


----------



## Jenisa

Olvidé decir que cuando se dice: ella es Federica: fea, pero rica.. rica  además de referirse a buen cuerpo, también tiene una connotación  sexual: rica para tener una relación sexual (follarla).


----------



## Fanaya

Pues yo utilizo una frase, no sé si de cosecha propia, pero lo cierto es que nunca se la ha escuchado a nadie, tal que así: "Es una mujer de doble carrera: cuando la ves por detrás, vas corriendo hacia ella, al verla de frente, sales corriendo".


----------



## Gisele Silvestre

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> ¡Ay! ¿dónde usted escuchó eso? hehehehe está muy gracioso, eso es una frase como para hacer rima, en realidad la palabra Raimunda no debe tener un significado en sí, bueno explicando mejor, no debe ser una joya palabra... Yo nunca le hallé traducción.
> 
> Eso iría así. Ella es medio R...: fea de cara pero buena de...
> 
> Esa polabra ahí, en la barra de traducción se explica muy clarito, salen varios sinónimos, usted escoja la adecuada. Aunque, muchas de estas rimas hechas por los adolescentes (creo yo que en la gran mayoria de los casos), traducidas al español no riman.
> 
> Lyruca, no te puedo ayudar más, ya que de verdad la traducción de Raimunda no me parece que tenga lugar en el castellano formal, tal vez en el informal haya algo, claro que respectivamente atendiendo a los regionalismos de cada nación.






*Raimunda es nombre de mujer... no significa nada ademas de eso, que yo sepa... ahi en la frase sirve apenas para como hacer rima... besito
aah y la frase no se trata de cosa de adolescentes yo misma ya la he utilizado alguna vez jejejeje*


----------



## zema

Por aquí se suele decir algo parecido a lo que pone Fanaya:

"_se ve/__es/está _mejor cuando se va que cuando viene". Aunque, dicho de este modo, no implica necesariamente que sea fea de cara, pero sí que su principal atractivo está "_atrás_" 

_Off-topic_, sei, mas alguém conhece a frase que menciona fluteroo no 12: _"Fêmea de ângulos agressivos, desesperadamente fértil"?_


----------

